# kids ATV question



## hiawassee1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Looking fo a little insight on kids four wheelers.  I have a 8 & 5 yr old, what size would you recommend?  I have not had a chance to really size them at the store, but how much smaller is the 50cc as appose to the 90cc in respect to the size of the machine, I know the motor size is different, had to throw that in cause some smart alleck would point that out.  Do you think they would outgrow the 50cc to quickly? Thanks for the info.

J.R.


----------



## 300 Mag (Oct 28, 2011)

I bought a 110 cc Peace Industries three years ago when my daughter was 4 years old.  I happened to be driving down Hwy 5 and saw a guy pulling in a pawn shop with it, it was brand new and I only paid $250 for it so I figured I couldn’t lose.  It has a governor and I've been able to drop it down so that I can crawl faster than it will go.  Let the governor out and it is a rocket, more fun to ride than my Rincon, corners like a go cart.  It’s small enough for her (now 7), yet her and the 22 year old baby sitter hop on it and head to the pool most days during the summer.  As long as it holds up, I think I made the right choice going with a 110 verse the small 49 cc.  I do feel the quality if not as good with the cheap Chinese atv's, but, like the saying goes, you get what you pay for.  let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Full Pull (Nov 4, 2011)

Well my 4 yr old son has a 50cc and my 9 yr old daughter has a 90cc
the sizes are perfect for their ages.
The MOST importin thing is Safty Gear don't go cheep!!!
Like above stated is true you get what you pay for!
She had her helmet off for photo opt.


----------



## CreekChub (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok, I am in the same boat here. Both kids want atv's for
Christmas. 10 year old girl and 5 year old boy.
So maybe a 50 and a 110?
Where would be the best place to buy these? internet?
dealer? help me out please........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2011)

JMO . . . but instead of buying 2 of those el cheapo 4 wheelers, have you considered just buying 1 golf cart for them to use ??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have been down the El Cheapo Chinese route and it was a mistake. If you like to repair and replace soft inferior metal parts that break constantly then get one of the cheapos. With any normal abuse that most kids will dish out, the Chinese junk stays broken. 

Get a good brand name atv or if you are just getting it to ride to the pool etc. do as Quack says and buy a golf cart.


----------



## Full Pull (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes I agree stay away from the El cheapo route.
yamaha still makes a 50 raptor,
another good one is polaris they make a youth sportsman and an outlaw 50, and 90 cc,
Try cregslist but your best bet is a good atv dealer they check them out and fix them before you get it home and find out the belt is toast or your brakes are no good.
plus your re sale will be much better than the EL cheapo ones.
Good luck.


----------

